
Israeli test-tube steak smells real, feels real… and may even be kosher - andrewlewin
https://www.timesofisrael.com/israeli-test-tube-steak-smells-real-feels-real-and-may-even-be-kosher/
======
ninjavis
Looking forward to all the new cancers this will bring into the world

